# Rallies gone, annoying photos in their place!



## erneboy

Yesterday, as a result of popular demand, Nuke was kind enough to remove the Rally posts from the top of the forums page but now we have photograph at the top of the page instead.

The objections to the Rally posts were that they were of limited interest to most and that it was necessary to scroll past them in order to get to the current posts.

It seems to me that these photographs present exactly the same annoyance. 

It can only be that I have a setting wrong allowing me to see these photographs because I am sure Nuke wouldn't have done that on purpose. Perhaps someone will tell me which setting I need to change, Alan.


----------



## listerdiesel

Seems a little odd, given the rumpus over the recent rally posts?

Not taken out by Adblock either. Pictures change every time you open the page, so not unintentional, they have been programmed to do that.

Methinks Dave is playing again!

Peter


----------



## tonyt

We obviously missed a rip roaring time at Hamble. :lol:


----------



## erneboy

listerdiesel said:


> Seems a little odd, given the rumpus over the recent rally posts?
> 
> Not taken out by Adblock either. Pictures change every time you open the page, so not unintentional, they have been programmed to do that.
> 
> Methinks Dave is playing again!
> 
> Peter


Oh, I knew it was deliberate Peter. It's sending a message I think.

What I don't understand is why bow to the wishes of numerous members by removing the rallies and then immediately replace them with something which causes the same annoyance? Alan.


----------



## tonyt

erneboy said:


> What I don't understand is why bow to the wishes of numerous members by removing the rallies and then immediately replace them with something which causes the same annoyance? Alan.


Because he can


----------



## Spiritofherald

I don't understand the objections to the rally posts or photographs, they don't harm anything and I don't have to look at them if I choose not to.


----------



## listerdiesel

Spiritofherald said:


> I don't understand the objections to the rally posts or photographs, they don't harm anything and I don't have to look at them if I choose not to.


It doesn't work for everyone, especially those with different screen layouts.

I agree with Erneboy, daft to bring in something else having just got rid of the last lot of trouble.

If the page was not restricted in height it would help, out own forum is able to have fixed a header picture AND show every section of the forum just by scrolling down.

The software Dave uses has a few quirks.

Peter


----------



## erneboy

Spiritofherald said:


> I don't understand the objections to the rally posts or photographs, they don't harm anything and I don't have to look at them if I choose not to.


It has been explained in detail, however here goes again.

They are at the top of what is supposed the Forums Index Page. That means we have to scroll past them to get to the forums index.

I have no problems at all with fabulous photographs of people partying or scenery or indeed anything else. It's just that I don't want to have to scroll past them on the Forums Index Page.

If I want to see photographs I will seek them out, in the same way that if I want to see rally posts, videos or jokes I will seek those out.

Is that understandable now? Perhaps you did understand in the first place and it was just that you didn't agree?

Alan.


----------



## nukeadmin

ok from the top 

I did announce this yesterday, didn't sneak it in and it wasn't meant to be sending a message 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-138958-new-photo-block-added-to-above-forums-index-page.html

secondly, i purposely put them in a place where they caused very minimal disruption to the layout, i.e. there already was a section there you scrolled past.

It is only a few random photos from the photo gallery, unless everyone on mhf can tell me they aren't interested in seeing any photos of travels, aires, places to visit etc

If i hid absolutely everything but the text for the forums on the entire site then it would certainly look a boring website.


----------



## Roadhogg

I agree, this is a nice bright website which is easy on the eye & the photos add a bit of additional colour.


----------



## erneboy

No one asked you to hide absolutely everything Dave. Photographs do have their place, just as Rally posts do. It's just that if people found the top of the forums page was inconveniently cluttered with Rally posts then it is similarly inconveniently cluttered with photographs.

The crux of the objections was the need to scroll down on what is after all the Forums Index Page, not the fact that Rally posts were occupying the space.

Maybe the point of the objections to the Rally posts was lost on you.

Anyway as we all know it's your site and how it looks is entirely up to you. 

Whether you meant it to or not this looks like payback for those who asked that the rally posts be removed, Alan.


----------



## greygit

I don't even know what the fuss is about as I don't see um, I just go straight to new posts.


----------



## barryd

Don't worry. Nuke will soon remove them once 747's photos start appearing! 8O


----------



## listerdiesel

Strange that everyone seems to have missed Dave's announcement about the new block?

I didn't see it last night, and it has vanished now.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee

OK - I joined in the whinge about the rally posts yesterday, and I think it was justified then. They mingled in seamlessly with the other posts, and your eye wandered into them with no indication that they were in a different category and of no interest. _(That's why I asked if their backgrounds could be coloured - therefore made easy to distinguish and avoid.)_

The photos are different, and they don't bother me (_my personal opinion, but it's the only one I have!_ :lol: ). They are above the bright yellow line at the top of the posts, so a quick flick of the mouse wheel scrolls down below it, and it's easy to home in on the posts.

In terms of visual perception the two cases are quite different, so in fairness to Nuke I have to say I'm not bovvered this time! :wink:

Dave


----------



## erneboy

I understand and appreciate the difference you point out Dave.

I don't use the Front Page (except to lead me to the Forums Page) because it's usually quite a time behind the Forums Page. To my way of thinking the Front Page is already well cluttered and a little more wouldn't matter so the photographs would seem fine there.

I would rather be able to go straight to the index. Maybe the photos could go at the bottom below the current posts.

I do agree that a Front Page containing only text would be uninteresting but the purpose of the Forums Index Page is different surely?

Anyway I won't be saying any more about this. After all it's not my business Nuke owns the site and can do just as he pleases with it, Alan.


----------



## Penquin

I had spotted the pictures and thought my adblocker was playing up.....

I did *not* see Nukes announcement including the very small typed section where he is donning his tin hat and running for cover....... (which is perhaps perceptive given the response that has ensued...... :lol: )

The pictures are much less annoying than the rally posts IMO and they do change each time so to me mildly annoying yes, but as they do not appear to effect the overall operation that should not cause too much trouble........ :?

Presumably though downloading pictures does require more bandwidth? I am not an expert but am working via satellite which is not as fast as normal BB in good conditions...... so I hope that the addition of such pictures will not degrade the reloading times since MHF is notoriously slow at times c/w all other sites including various fora that I utilise......

So no, I will not continue to complain - it is his site and he can do what he wants irrespective of others.

Maybe the continued changes and annoyances that are occurring might be a clue to consider looking elsewhere for me........ MHF is losing it's attraction for me due to such actions. :?

Dave


----------



## erneboy

Penquin said:


> ........ MHF is losing it's attraction for me due to such actions. :?
> 
> Dave


I feel exactly the same Dave, Alan.


----------



## MrsW

I'm not impressed having the photos there. If I wanted to find photos I'd go and look for them - I want to be able to view posts when I come here please and these just tke valuable space on my page. Please take them away Nuke! Or make them optional!


----------



## nukeadmin

The photos are tiny, there are only 3 of them, the filesize is approx 3Kb each so approx 10Kb for all three.

I could sort of see why the rally posts might niggle as if you don't rally then why see posts about them so i acceded and modified the layout, but these images are tiny, don't take up lots more screenspace as they were shoehorned into a part of the site that pre-existed, won't cause a slowdown on the page, and show random photos about motorhoming which is after all what the whole site is about and every member should be interested in motorhoming / travel photos etc as otherwise why are they on the site. Apart from the site logo and 2 banners there are no other images on the entire page.

If you are really concerned about bandwidth then simply either use touchbb app or the mobile version of mhf http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mo/index.php

and there you won't see a single image or bandwidth hogging facility, just the text and facts


----------



## tonyt

nukeadmin said:


> The photos are tiny, there are only 3 of them, the filesize is approx 3Kb each so approx 10Kb for all three.
> 
> I could sort of see why the rally posts might niggle as if you don't rally then why see posts about them so i acceded and modified the layout, but these images are tiny, don't take up lots more screenspace as they were shoehorned into a part of the site that pre-existed, won't cause a slowdown on the page, and show random photos about motorhoming which is after all what the whole site is about and every member should be interested in motorhoming / travel photos etc as otherwise why are they on the site. Apart from the site logo and 2 banners there are no other images on the entire page.
> 
> If you are really concerned about bandwidth then simply either use touchbb app or the mobile version of mhf http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mo/index.php
> 
> and there you won't see a single image or bandwidth hogging facility, just the text and facts


Well I'm no computer techie so probably not doing it right but that panel, starting "Our MH forum....." and finishing under the pics, takes up more than 50% of my screen especially when the pics are portrait.

How can I reduce the size of that panel?


----------



## waspes

For some reason Facts seems to be copying the Fun site :lol: :lol:


Peter.


----------



## nukeadmin

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mo/layout.php?type=html

go to the above url and set topics and posts as you desire then go to

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mo/search.php?type=html&search=latest

and this shows you the same content as the recent posts block without any bandwidth images / banners / advert / ancillaries so just the text which should keep anyone who is a fan of KISS happy 

oh http://www.numion.com/calculators/time.html says that 10Kb downloaded over even a 1Mb internet connection is too small a timescale for it to measure i.e. less than 0.1s


----------



## Penquin

nukeadmin said:


> If you are really concerned about bandwidth then simply either use touchbb app or the mobile version of mhf http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mo/index.php
> 
> and there you won't see a single image or bandwidth hogging facility, just the text and facts


The concerns about the mobile version have been expressed frequently by such erudite members as Carol and frankly those comments do not need repeating or further highlighting by me.......

Dave


----------



## erneboy

Wasn't going to post again on this, but please don't let Nuke distract you by making it only about bandwidth, Alan.


----------



## nukeadmin

> Well I'm no computer techie so probably not doing it right but that panel, starting "Our MH forum....." and finishing under the pics, takes up more than 50% of my screen especially when the pics are portrait.
> 
> How can I reduce the size of that panel?


you can't other than changing your screen resolution


> For some reason Facts seems to be copying the Fun site


lol how so their forums index page has no photos above the thread but 12 different banner adverts  hmmm perhaps I am missing a trick and I should add a whole column of adverts to the right of the forums


----------



## barryd

What happens if people upload filth? Could end up on the front page!

Is it vetted?

I wouldn't do that of course. :twisted:


----------



## nukeadmin

> What happens if people upload filth? Could end up on the front page!
> 
> Is it vetted?
> 
> I wouldn't do that of course


Well I could start moderating images as the software allows for that, but I am sure our demographic or you wouldn't lower themselves to that would they Barry 

Oh and I had a brainwave and moved the banner advert between the recent posts and the main forum index which means you now actually have to scroll less than you ever did


----------



## lalala

[quote

Well I'm no computer techie so probably not doing it right but that panel, starting "Our MH forum....." and finishing under the pics, takes up more than 50% of my screen especially when the pics are portrait.

How can I reduce the size of that panel?[/quote]

Same here. I,m accessing the site on an iPad and less than half the screen is forum posts. A quarter is taken up with the photos, though individually they are so small I can hardly make them out.
Lala


----------



## pomme1

Is there another agenda in play here? I've just had a look at the offending page and it must have taken a whole nanosecond to scroll past the offending images. 

I'm with Nuke on this one.

Roger


----------



## TIM57

Some people don't like change, photos are a bit annoying, but I can scroll down quickly and access the list below.
Looks like the usual suspects are doing the complaining, can't wait until I retire in ten years, sure I will find more important things to moan about. :lol:


----------



## Penquin

As one who could probably be labelled as a usual complainer by a person who has only been on MHF for just over one year.....

I agree it is only a minimal delay - which frankly does not concern me in the slightest as I said on my post earlier;



Penquin said:


> The pictures are much less annoying than the rally posts IMO and they do change each time so to me mildly annoying yes, but as they do not appear to effect the overall operation that should not cause too much trouble........ :?


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1400644.html#1400644

I sought reassurance about any possible delay - and have been assured by Nuke that the size of the file will not cause a delay - he has now reduced the adjacent banner - thanks for that.......

BUT most of the pics that I have seen so far are mainly of rallies - which may well be of interest to those that attended the event, but are of no interest to me, and I suspect many others who were NOT there..... I have also just seen one of a snail...... :? ????????? presumably a guest at a rally....... :lol: :lol: :lol:

My other comments in later posts were in response to suggestions to use a different format of MHF - a format which has been heavily criticised in the past and which cannot be altered as it is beyond Nuke's capability being a function (I believe from an earlier comment he made about this) of the hosting organisation......

If comments cannot be raised and answers sought then the future of MHF, for me, will be VERY short.

Dave


----------



## barryd

I think there should be a prize each week for the most interesting or unusual photo that appears. I saw one of a spanner earlier.


----------



## MrsW

nukeadmin said:


> every member should be interested in motorhoming / travel photos etc as otherwise why are they on the site.


I'm interested in motorhoming but if I want to see other people's photos I'll go look for them thanks!


----------



## nukeadmin

> he has now reduced the adjacent banner - thanks for that


banner is the same size Dave, just further down the page so page speed will be exactly the same



> I'm interested in motorhoming but if I want to see other people's photos I'll go look for them thanks!


but the idea is that these photos may pique your interest to go and have a look, same as an interesting thread title might do

lol Whenever I have a thread where myself and your husband Dave (Penquin) are "discussing" some aspect of MHF you are online at the same time in his house, how many PCs you got there in France Leslie


----------



## barryd

The games up Nuke. I have just spent ten minutes (I have a sad life) refreshing the page and about 70% of the photos are rally related! Hamble, Newark etc. The same ones keep coming round. So you are trying to by way of mind games get us to go to Rallies!!

You have to get up pretty early in the evening to catch me out!

I did find this one though of Miles sunbathing. Technically though he is staff and probably in on the scam.

[fullalbumimg:ebf3da9aca]33[/fullalbumimg:ebf3da9aca]


----------



## nukeadmin

lol the idea is that everyone adds photos, every member of mhf can upload photos of their travels, their motorhome etc, the Hamble images you talk about were added by someone else not me, there are just shy of 180 photos in the gallery so far, I will be spending some time in the future along with any volunteers to migrate some more of the old galleries across but of course every member of mhf can upload their own photos so it isn't just rally photos lol

as for Miles, he is such a slacker, haven't seen him in years ;0


----------



## gnscloz

nukeadmin said:


> ok from the top
> 
> I did announce this yesterday, didn't sneak it in and it wasn't meant to be sending a message
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-138958-new-photo-block-added-to-above-forums-index-page.html
> 
> secondly, i purposely put them in a place where they caused very minimal disruption to the layout, i.e. there already was a section there you scrolled past.
> 
> It is only a few random photos from the photo gallery, unless everyone on mhf can tell me they aren't interested in seeing any photos of travels, aires, places to visit etc
> 
> If i hid absolutely everything but the text for the forums on the entire site then it would certainly look a boring website.


Problem is there appears to be a anti rally group , not all the objectors to the rally posts but enough, so I guess photos of anything rally connected must appear a smack in face


----------



## Penquin

nukeadmin said:


> lol Whenever I have a thread where myself and your husband Dave (Penquin) are "discussing" some aspect of MHF you are online at the same time in his house, how many PCs you got there in France Leslie


Lesley and I (funnily enough she is female - hence the spelling of her name..... 8O ) have a computer each and are sat beside each other on one of our settees - but neither of us has any input into what the other person thinks or contributes........ :lol:

Maybe we are unusual in that both of us are fairly active on here, but is that a bad thing?

I believe that both of us have made many contributions which have been welcomed by others, neither of us is trying to garner support, but both of us will state our point of view - if others disagree with that then that is their prerogative.

Dave


----------



## peejay

barryd said:


> I think there should be a prize each week for the most interesting or unusual photo that appears. I saw one of a spanner earlier.


I agree, there used to be a bloke on here called transitbill (long gone now) who had some good piccies in the old albums.

Could you fix it so that his piccies come up more often please nuke. :roll:

This one of his was very popular for some reason....










Pete


----------



## MrsW

Actually Nuke we have 5 PC's - 2 of them are our current laptops, then we have a Dell with a broken lid which we keep as a spare for when one of the laptops needs repair or is doing a long update, one very old Toshiba laptop, ready to give to a museum, or for the grandchildren to use when we have them visiting and a desktop which we don't use but have not yet discarded. That too could be used by the grandchildren when they visit or could be given to a museum. 

Yes, we have too many for everyday use but there are times when we could use all of them. We enjoy being able to use our laptops side by side but have our own minds and write our own posts. I am also a member of several other forums and spend time on them too so am never sure who posts first from the 2 of us or what Dave has posted when I add my post. 

Lesley. 

NB please note the spelling of my name. I have been a member long enough now for you to spell my name correctly Nuke! Thanks!


----------



## nukeadmin

sorry Lesley, tired, been working so hard making site coding changes eyes are going square


----------



## Penquin

"Act in haste, repent at leisure"

Please consider some pre-selection of suitable pictures, the following have been on in the last few minutes, I have no problem with pics of e.g Sarlat or Villeneuve being displayed;

[albumimg:cb94e595e1]75[/albumimg:cb94e595e1]

[albumimg:cb94e595e1]51[/albumimg:cb94e595e1]

[albumimg:cb94e595e1]30[/albumimg:cb94e595e1]

[albumimg:cb94e595e1]42[/albumimg:cb94e595e1]

- such things are of potential interest but I am not convinced by these ones'

[albumimg:cb94e595e1]104[/albumimg:cb94e595e1]

[albumimg:cb94e595e1]68[/albumimg:cb94e595e1]

[albumimg:cb94e595e1]49[/albumimg:cb94e595e1]

[albumimg:cb94e595e1]58[/albumimg:cb94e595e1]

[albumimg:cb94e595e1]47[/albumimg:cb94e595e1]

NB That is not a criticism but a constructive suggestion.

Dave


----------



## barryd

nukeadmin said:


> lol the idea is that everyone adds photos, every member of mhf can upload photos of their travels, their motorhome etc, the Hamble images you talk about were added by someone else not me, there are just shy of 180 photos in the gallery so far, I will be spending some time in the future along with any volunteers to migrate some more of the old galleries across but of course every member of mhf can upload their own photos so it isn't just rally photos lol
> 
> as for Miles, he is such a slacker, haven't seen him in years ;0


Oh I see. So the photos are just from the new Album thingy then. I have loads of photos uploaded but presumably they are in the old Album thingy and wont be selected.

Did I miss something here. I don't remember why or how we got a new album. I quite like the photos though now.


----------



## HarleyDave

peejay said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there should be a prize each week for the most interesting or unusual photo that appears. I saw one of a spanner earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, there used to be a bloke on here called transitbill (long gone now) who had some good piccies in the old albums.
> 
> Could you fix it so that his piccies come up more often please nuke. :roll:
> 
> This one of his was very popular for some reason....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

Whoar (or similar...)

Cheers

Dave

PS - The solution - for those of us who dislike these additional bits and bobs above the real interest - is to deluge the source album with our dodgy photos so that other peeps complain!!


----------



## HarleyDave

nukeadmin said:


> lol the idea is that everyone adds photos, every member of mhf can upload photos of their travels, their motorhome etc, the Hamble images you talk about were added by someone else not me, there are just shy of 180 photos in the gallery so far, I will be spending some time in the future along with any volunteers to migrate some more of the old galleries across but of course every member of mhf can upload their own photos so it isn't just rally photos lol
> 
> as for Miles, he is such a slacker, haven't seen him in years ;0


Hi Nuke/anyone who knows

How do I add photos to my personal gallery/wherever so that they will be picked up by the new display system?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

go to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-album.html scroll down to the relevant section or to your own gallery and then click the Upload Pic button


----------



## robinpompey

The answer might be that people may not continue to subcribe to this web site if they don't like the various annoying changes. It might be more costly than a few posts. Having a spent a large proportion of my working life trying to reduce the number of keystrokes in any operation that my staff had to make for both efficiency and cost. it goes against the grain for me to use websites that require additional keystrokes for no appatrent gain.


----------



## nukeadmin

> The answer might be that people may not continue to subcribe to this web site if they don't like the various annoying changes


very true, conversely they might not subscribe as their is too much text and not enough to capture their imagination, unfortunately when dealing with a huge community of users there are always some who are unhappy and some who are happy and almost always the vocal posters can make the problem seem worse as the silent majority are either not aware / not overly concerned.

EVERY Change I have ever made on MHF has always been met with some criticism such is the nature of the beast when dealing with such a large user base, everyone wants a website to work and look how exactly they want it, but obviously everyone wants something different, and there is only so much customization that is possible / I am able to do to allow users to tweak the design.

I always listen to critique and as was shown by the rally posts try and respond positively, the main issue posted about the new photos was a) the size of the photos might impact performance and I have explained this won't be the case and b) the need to scroll further down the page to get to the posts block, and so i moved the banner advert further down the page so in fact it is now less scrolling than it was previous to making any changes so as far as i can see there are no issues and the site has moved forward


----------



## erneboy

Conversely the Front Page could be used as a kind of Front Page with all the bells and whistles on there and links to other "interesting" things and the The Forums Index page could be used as a kind of Forums Index with an index of the most recent posts and a list of the Forums on it.

That way everything would be available on one or other page and people would be able to decide which they preferred. When one bleeds into the other they become interchangeable and both are devalued, in my opinion, Alan.



Edit:

A quick aside on "the usual suspects" and "the vocal few". These same people are the ones who go to considerable lengths to help others by answering their questions, finding links to older posts to help them and welcoming newcomers, often suggesting that they subscribe. The site would be all the poorer if it weren't for the help provided by "the usual suspects" and "the vocal few" in my opinion, Alan.


----------



## nukeadmin

> Conversely the Front Page could be used as a kind of Front Page with all the bells and whistles on there and links to other "interesting" things and the The Forums Index page could be used as a kind of Forums Index with an index of the most recent posts and a list of the Forums on it.


The problem is that most people find the main forums index page first as that is the page most indexed by Google so in the majority of cases it is the first page they see of our site



> A quick aside on "the usual suspects" and "the vocal few". These same people are the ones who go to considerable lengths to help others by answering their questions, finding links to older posts to help them and welcoming newcomers, often suggesting that they subscribe. The site would be all the poorer if it weren't for the help provided by "the usual suspects" and "the vocal few" in my opinion, Alan.


I don't believe I ever used the term "usual suspects" which is a derogatory saying. Nor did I say it would be better without them 
Of course the vocal few is different with every change I make as like I said people are people and whilst one person might welcome change No.1 they might object 100% to change No.2 and never the twain shall meet


----------



## Penquin

nukeadmin said:


> go to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-album.html scroll down to the relevant section or to your own gallery and then click the Upload Pic button


OK is there any quick and easy way that pictures already uploaded to an existing MHF album can be added _en masse_ ?

I struggle to find the gallery that contains them as when I check for albums it tells me I haven't got one.......

this is my gallery (according to the title), how do I transfer these to an album which will allow them to be displayed at random?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=115512&g2_page=2

That is a genuine request for advice, I suspect I am not alone in seeking such information as the "How to" section of the top bar does not give many clues......

The "usual suspects" comments came from this post;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1400889.html#1400889

not from you, and yes IMO



nukeadmin said:


> I don't believe I ever used the term "usual suspects" *which is a derogatory saying.* Nor did I say it would be better without them Smile


it* is* derogatory and causes offence, but has been allowed to post without objections apart from the "usual suspects" as I suspect the poster would believe...... 

Dave 8O


----------



## nukeadmin

> OK is there any quick and easy way that pictures already uploaded to an existing MHF album can be added en masse ?


no unfortunately I have started moving some over but it requires downloading the largest size image to your local pc and then uploading to the new album manually



> how do I transfer these to an album which will allow them to be displayed at random?


If you haven't got a local copy of the photos i.e. one on your pc etc then you will need to click on the image you want to transfer, keep clicking the image to see the largest version of it then right click and choose "Save As" and save it to your PC

Then go to either a relevant album i.e. if it was a weird looking motorhome then you could upload to "Unusual Motorhomes" Album http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=album_cat&cat_id=79 or if it were an Aire then to the "Aires and Stellplatz" album or if it was just a personal photo then scroll down the page on the album page to the link that says "Your Personal Gallery"

[fullalbumimg:59046a1e3f]223[/fullalbumimg:59046a1e3f]


----------



## barryd

So just to clarify. Pictures will be displayed at random from either the new general public albums which seem to have about 5 categories or they will also be displayed if you create a new personal album. Is that right?


----------



## nukeadmin

exactly right Barry although you can edit and lock images which might change that not sure


----------



## erneboy

I know you didn't Nuke and thus I didn't ascribe it to you, Alan.


----------



## motormouth

barryd said:


> So just to clarify. Pictures will be displayed at random from either the new general public albums which seem to have about 5 categories or they will also be displayed if you create a new personal album. Is that right?


I fear we are in for an onslaught of mountains, lakes, dinghy's, empty beer bottles, stale lumps of cheese and various posing shots of you know who.  :lol:


----------



## tattytony

nukeadmin said:


> ok from the top
> 
> I did announce this yesterday, didn't sneak it in and it wasn't meant to be sending a message
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-138958-new-photo-block-added-to-above-forums-index-page.html
> 
> secondly, i purposely put them in a place where they caused very minimal disruption to the layout, i.e. there already was a section there you scrolled past.
> 
> It is only a few random photos from the photo gallery, unless everyone on mhf can tell me they aren't interested in seeing any photos of travels, aires, places to visit etc
> 
> If i hid absolutely everything but the text for the forums on the entire site then it would certainly look a boring website.


1, Disruption is down to personal taste and not mine but I am sure some like the pics
2, A few random pics of places, aires, sites etc etc are fine. Where are they?
3, I agree if you hid everything then yes it would be boring but it is a large area being used, I would like the adds a smaller amount of space imposing on me when i'm here


----------



## HarleyDave

nukeadmin said:


> go to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-album.html scroll down to the relevant section or to your own gallery and then click the Upload Pic button


Thanks Nuke

I hadn't created a personal gallery hence couldn't upload

I have now

Cheers

Dave


----------



## iandsm

*Great idea*



erneboy said:


> Conversely the Front Page could be used as a kind of Front Page with all the bells and whistles on there and links to other "interesting" things and the The Forums Index page could be used as a kind of Forums Index with an index of the most recent posts and a list of the Forums on it.
> 
> That way everything would be available on one or other page and people would be able to decide which they preferred. When one bleeds into the other they become interchangeable and both are devalued, in my opinion, Alan.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> A quick aside on "the usual suspects" and "the vocal few". These same people are the ones who go to considerable lengths to help others by answering their questions, finding links to older posts to help them and welcoming newcomers, often suggesting that they subscribe. The site would be all the poorer if it weren't for the help provided by "the usual suspects" and "the vocal few" in my opinion, Alan.


I think that's a great idea because including photos and rally messes up my limited screen depth. Previously I could get 15 subject lines nicely on the screen, now I have to scroll each time I go to the next page. Really annoying. Also If I want to see photographs I can,as other have said, find them myself. As for rallies, Each to their own, but I am not interested and don't want to see news about them in compulsory items. Again, those interested can seek the information out themselves quite easily. Far better to remove what I and perhaps some others see detritus.

It wasn't broke and didn't need fixing.


----------



## tonyt

Some fascinating pics have come up in the last 10 minutes - new members they must flocking to sign up.

I know, I should find better things to do with my time but I'm just waiting for my coffee to cool down.


----------



## tattytony

tonyt said:


> Some fascinating pics have come up in the last 10 minutes - new members they must flocking to sign up.
> 
> I know, I should find better things to do with my time but I'm just waiting for my coffee to cool down.


The third image facinates me as there is still room for more of my crap so if the owner of it comes forward I can delivery my shed full of it to that rather large space


----------



## barryd

motormouth said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just to clarify. Pictures will be displayed at random from either the new general public albums which seem to have about 5 categories or they will also be displayed if you create a new personal album. Is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> I fear we are in for an onslaught of mountains, lakes, dinghy's, empty beer bottles, stale lumps of cheese and various posing shots of you know who.  :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes of course!! Who wouldn't want to see photos of me and my travels every time they log on and on every page??? It is bound to bring in new members, especially female ones! I think however some posters should be banned from uploading theirs. We don't want loads of Gnome porn and the like appearing.

I have 6000 to upload. I will make a start later.


----------



## Penquin

tonyt

You have encountered some of the same images that I was repeatedly aware of yesterday evening 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1400960.html#1400960

interestingly the third "acceptable picture" that I had on there has now been deleted - presumably by it's owner.......

I assume that if any of us upload pictures to the personal gallery as instructed we have given up all rights to the display and copyright of such things? 8O

What happens if those pictures are then downloaded by someone else and used in a manner that the owner does not consider appropriate
e.g. a picture of someone who does NOT want to be publicised all over the internet?

Dave


----------



## iandsm

*Paint drying*

I too am waiting for some paint to dry and so I just spent a little time going from page to page just to see what photographs come up. I discover that many of them were taken a rallies or other meets and quite a few are simply rubbish (full garage, copper fitting etc. etc.) I cannot imagine that these are of any interest to anyone other than a few people who are in them, or those who took them. Perhaps it's easy to say, "well don't look at them", but they are in a prominent position at the top of each page and cannot be avoided.

Some may not agree, but I really think this is a retrograde step. If we must have pictures, at least they could be of general interest, aires, places of interest, touring sites, city views etc. This would require some selection process or editing instead of just including anything that came out of a camera regardless of subject or interest. The present crop, unless I was unlucky, are of little general interest to the majority I would think and "Naff" to say the least.


----------



## barryd

I fear that this new system is being used for political propaganda now though.

Look at this. Someone has posted photos of a recent BNP Rally where motorhomers actively took part!

I don't think this is the sort of thing that we should be seeing at the top of the page. 

[fullalbumimg:00afeaaa6a]134[/fullalbumimg:00afeaaa6a]


----------



## iandsm

*Paint dying*

I too am waiting for some paint to dry and so I just spent a little time going from page to page just to see what photographs come up. I discover that many of them were taken a rallies or other meets and quite a few are simply rubbish (full garage, copper fitting etc. etc.) I cannot imagine that these are of any interest to anyone other than a few people who are in them, or those who took them. Perhaps it's easy to say, "well don't look at them", but they are in a prominent position at the top of each page and cannot be avoided.

Some may not agree, but I really think this is a retrograde step. If we must have pictures, at least they could be of general interest, aires, places of interest, touring sites, city views etc. This would require some selection process or editing instead of just including anything that came out of a camera regardless of subject or interest. The present crop, unless I was unlucky, are of little general interest to the majority I would think and "Naff" to say the least.


----------



## tattytony

barryd said:


> I fear that this new system is being used for political propaganda now though.
> 
> Look at this. Someone has posted photos of a recent BNP Rally where motorhomers actively took part!
> 
> I don't think this is the sort of thing that we should be seeing at the top of the page.
> 
> [fullalbumimg:5cf6051f97]134[/fullalbumimg:5cf6051f97]


Now I do take offence :twisted:

What is wrong with the BNP Rally :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin

IMO and I stress it is MY OPINION ONLY, displaying pictures of items such as a "full garage" or copper fittings or how to disable rally posts, or any of the other trivia that has appeared would NOT make me want to be a part of such a forum.

i.e. the addition of such random pictures would count against people wanting to join MHF rather than making them keen to participate....

at present more than half of the pictures are of the Hamble rally and feature pictures which are only of relevance to those depicted, dancing, singing or whatever........

if I was a visitor that would make me think the whole site is small and has little of interest for me, since only one event seems to be of main interest - which is contrary to my actual feeling about the value of MHF.

Maybe I am missing Nuke's point, but to me the appearance is negative rather than positive towards MHF..... 8O 

Dave


----------



## tattytony

I am sure I am missing the point as I usually do but images of members MH's would not go a miss nor would aires but like you put it Dave garages and alike are not my thing :wink:


----------



## tonyt

tattytony said:


> I am sure I am missing the point as I usually do but images of members MH's would not go a miss nor would aires but like you put it Dave garages and alike are not my thing :wink:


Ah, but I'm sure you'd really appreciate a picture of a lavatory?


----------



## tattytony

tonyt said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I am missing the point as I usually do but images of members MH's would not go a miss nor would aires but like you put it Dave garages and alike are not my thing :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but I'm sure you'd really appreciate a picture of a lavatory?
Click to expand...

I would especially if you found one I could turn around in :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## motormouth

Well some one must like them. The piccie of brass connectors or whatever they are has been viewed 125 times.


----------



## lalala

Penquin said:


> IMO
> 
> i.e. the addition of such random pictures would count against people wanting to join MHF rather than making them keen to participate....
> 
> at present more than half of the pictures are of the Hamble rally and feature pictures which are only of relevance to those depicted, dancing, singing or whatever........
> 
> if I was a visitor that would make me think the whole site is small and has little of interest for me, since only one event seems to be of main interest - which is contrary to my actual feeling about the value of MHF.
> 
> Maybe I am missing Nuke's point, but to me the appearance is negative rather than positive towards MHF..... 8O
> 
> Dave


I agree with the above, the photos would not encourage me to view or join. They are really small on the my iPad and on the Airbook, the only two computers I have with me so are just a nuisance. When I log on to the new forum posts page that is what I want to see, not a general assortment of photos, rally posts or whatever. From what the other posts say the images seem rather trivial and not particularly connected to motorthoming. These photos are at the top of the new forum posts page - can they not, like the rally posts, be moved to the bottom of the page if we absolutely have to have them on this page at all.
Lala


----------



## erneboy

I can't say I have ever had any interest in see other people's photographs unless there were a few of specific interest. I well remember many boring visits to the houses of people who thought their photo albums were the most interesting thing in the world. Still perhaps, to them they were.

Personally I have no wish to inflict my boring photographs on others although I must admit to having added a few. It feels rather like evening up the score.

I will happily remove mine so as not to inflict my rubbish photos on others if I am shown the same courtesy, Alan.


----------



## barryd

Wahaaaaay!! One of my photos turned up!

[fullalbumimg:7a9eb71a80]193[/fullalbumimg:7a9eb71a80]

Im famous at last.

Do I win £5?


----------



## Penquin

No, you have to pay £5 to the poor long suffering people who have looked at it.....

simples...... :lol: 

I will send you my bank details, payment in £ or € is acceptable....

Dave


----------



## barryd

Penquin said:


> No, you have to pay £5 to the poor long suffering people who have looked at it.....
> 
> simples...... :lol:
> 
> I will send you my bank details, payment in £ or € is acceptable....
> 
> Dave


How can you look at that photo and not want to be there? Its got to be worth a fiver! 

Surely its better than looking at the photo of an A Frame and some brass fittings which for some reason seem to appear a lot.

Maybe I should get up to some mischief tomorrow night. :evil:


----------



## HarleyDave

I already have...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tonyt

HarleyDave said:


> I already have...Cheers Dave


Do you really drink Leffe? I prefer Palm myself.


----------



## iandsm

*Photos*

Another great selection of photos today, teddy bears, a light switch, a toilet,some sort electrical connector, a few aires, of course a selection from a rally (only of interest to those who were there) and joy of joys, what appears to be a transvestite who looks like a replacement for a barman/woman in a comedy based around a seaside town on Spain.

Cutting edge stuff.


----------



## barryd

No good will come of it. It will end in tears I tell yer! Especially once 747 and motormouth learn how to upload photos. Actually we could be waiting a while for that!


----------



## motormouth

barryd said:


> No good will come of it. It will end in tears I tell yer! Especially once 747 and motormouth learn how to upload photos. Actually we could be waiting a while for that!


Oi smartarse, I have just uploaded my wedding album and a few of my christening, not forgetting before and after pictures of when I cut the grass. There are about 600 so might take a while.  
I have it on good authority that 747 is busy taking interesting shots of Gateshead, he won't be long. :lol:


----------



## erneboy

*Re: Photos*



iandsm said:


> Another great selection of photos today, teddy bears, a light switch, a toilet,some sort electrical connector, a few aires, of course a selection from a rally (only of interest to those who were there) and joy of joys, what appears to be a transvestite who looks like a replacement for a barman/woman in a comedy baseg around a seaside town on Spain.
> 
> Cutting edge stuff.


The transvestite is not actually a transvestite. He is a friend of mine, we often travel together with him an his wife. he was dressed up like that for a bet one night we had a BBQ in the woods at Bad Sadsaarow. So he is as much linked to motorhoming as the people in the rally pics.

Will happily delete all my boring pictures as I know they are of little interest to anyone, me included actually.

I will do that the minute I have the freedom not to have other people's boring photographs inflicted on me.

The displaying of all these photographs in such a prominent position devalues the site no end in my opinion. If I was visiting MHF for the first time and encountered them I would move on swiftly.

Just as Dave/Penquin said earlier it gives a very bad impression of what is a very good site.

But Nuke's the boss and if he wants photos on the Index page I have plenty more which I find just as interesting as the rest, Alan.


----------



## tattytony

motormouth said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> No good will come of it. It will end in tears I tell yer! Especially once 747 and motormouth learn how to upload photos. Actually we could be waiting a while for that!
> 
> 
> 
> Oi smartarse, I have just uploaded my wedding album and a few of my christening, not forgetting before and after pictures of when I cut the grass. There are about 600 so might take a while.
> I have it on good authority that 747 is busy taking interesting shots of Gateshead, he won't be long. :lol:
Click to expand...

Are you taking the p*** out of Gateshead :?:

There are NO interesting shots to be taken there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HarleyDave

tonyt said:


> HarleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have...Cheers Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really drink Leffe? I prefer Palm myself.
Click to expand...

Hi Tony

Yes - Leffe Blonde is my preferred tipple when on holiday

You just need one of those 750ml bottles to know you have had a drink...

I haven't tried Palm (yet) - even though I lived in Belgium for 7 years.

I'll give it a go in June and report back

Cheers

Dave


----------



## barryd

Looking forward to your grass cutting photos Tat's!

Harleydave. I think I might like the leffe too much. One 750 bottle is just a starter!

I did have my liver, colesterol and a load of other stuff tested the other day. My doctor who thinks he is funny looked sternly at the screen and started tapping it saying something must be wrong! Your tests came back normal! I would get a second opinion if I were you!

Don't worry 747 will find plenty of interesting stuff to take photos of In Gateshead. I heard he is down the gnome dogging site deep under the angel of the north right now! How he will transfer his pics from his brownie I have no idea.

Whilst the photos are in a stupid place I do actually enjoy looking at them as one thing about this new album is its dead easy to paste them into posts now


----------



## tonyt

HarleyDave said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Yes - Leffe Blonde is my preferred tipple when on holiday
> 
> You just need one of those 750ml bottles to know you have had a drink...
> 
> I haven't tried Palm (yet) - even though I lived in Belgium for 7 years.
> 
> I'll give it a go in June and report back
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Well we urgently nned a picture of it (Palm) ... and you know where to stick it.


----------



## tonyt

tattytony said:


> Are you taking the p*** out of Gateshead :?:
> 
> There are NO interesting shots to be taken there :lol: :lol: :lol:


If you lot don't start behaving, I'll add some pics of Clacton to my gallery!...... and maybe even Basildon!


----------



## Penquin

Your wish is my command.....










Dave


----------



## tonyt

Penquin said:


> Your wish is my command.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Not There! In the "Hamble" Gallery :lol:


----------



## barryd

Photos of beer! That's more like it. 

You have to load them into the new thingy though. Stick em in aires


----------



## Penquin

Barry you can stick it where you like........





















Funnily enough I am not trying to sabotage the photo display - I will leave that to others who are obviously keen.......

I may not like it personally, but sabotage is not my game, if the overall appearance becomes an obvious negative point then I am sure Nuke will do what he wants........

I may express my views, but I draw the line at deliberate acts of such a nature........

Feel free to do what you wish


----------



## erneboy

Yes Dave, a small act of sabotage, it was never intended to be a permanent fixture, merely to make a point.

Having made my point I am quite happy for our esteemed leader to delete my gallery entirely as I shall never use it. I would do so my self but don't seem to be able to do anything other than remove one photograph at a time which would be rather time consuming.

I shall also take this opportunity to appeal once more to Nuke to remove the photographs from the Index Page, they serve no purpose there other than to duplicate what is already on the Front Page in my opinion.

It was not lost on me that by adding my rubbish photographs I was behaving just as Nuke did when he put the photographs on the Index Page. I was paying back for payback, Alan.


----------



## tattytony

I think this picture on the forum page says it all :lol:


----------



## raynipper

I got one............................ :lol: .................... Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Yes. I think the total absurdity of regurgitating endlessly these photographs is well demonstrated by the number of times I have seen each of the pictures and it's only been going on for a short time.

I can't begin to imagine how sick we will become of seeing the same ones over and over again, at least the rubbish I posted diluted that a little, Alan.


----------



## bjandlin

*photo gallery*

A most enthralling picture of a tow ball at the moment ???????


----------



## barryd

Do you know? Im starting to think this is a wind up. Nuke has just put these up for a laugh since we pooh-poohed his rally stickys.

I bet he is sat there laughing at us getting all worked up about pictures of tow balls and a frames. I bet they disappear Sunday night at 3 am.

I have added a few photos of me and my friends at rallys in the rally section so watch out for them.


----------



## raynipper

Well I like em, well done Nuke. Much better than those young voluptuous sexy looking ladies looking for love with older men......... :idea: 

Keep it up Nuke, now we see Barry in his summer garb.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> now we see Barry in his summer garb.
> 
> Ray.


Ok. Ding Dong!


----------



## barryd

Anybody who finds one of these and posts it gets a special prize!!!

[fullalbumimg:4d2d9ab12d]278[/fullalbumimg:4d2d9ab12d]


----------



## HurricaneSmith

barryd said:


> Ok. Ding Dong!


The man has simply no fashion sense. 8O

He's wearing socks !!! :?


----------



## raynipper

I used to ferry Mike Batt around and his gorgeous wife years ago. Does that count Barry.?

Ray.


----------



## aldra

just what are you all getting so excited about

Barry that bum needs much more work

ray you are just not telling the truth and with your gorgeous wife you are taking the p***

nukie, what have you done????

have I not already told you ,you need to run it past a gorgeous sexy woman first

I just despair of this website

aldra


----------



## metblue

*photographs*

Agree with some of other posters, they are bloody annoying and should be moved to the bottom of the page !!
If the folk who attends the rallies want to see photo's of themselves then they will know where to go !!

Ditch them asap :!:


----------



## erneboy

It's not hard to figure out what he has done Sandra.

He allowed the inner child to prevail, Alan.


----------



## aldra

erneboy said:


> It's not hard to figure out what he has done Sandra.
> 
> He allowed the inner child to prevail, Alan.


that's not all bad Alan

No not bad at all in the great scheme of things

aldra


----------



## erneboy

No Sandra, we all have the inner child under the surface, some learn to keep it in check when it might be self destructive though. Especially when it's in public and might end up damaging our businesses, Alan.


----------



## tattytony

Well I don't like em but seeing Barry's 8353 pictures will be enlightning :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Some of the images that members have found the most annoying were mine. They were uploaded so I could help members who asked (_for example_) about gas supplies in France, or how the gauge works on a Gaslow system.

These will no longer irritate anyone else since I have taken Alan's suggestion on board, and have deleted all my images.

Anyone who asks for similar help in future will no longer receive any from me, since I can no longer post an image to support a reply. (I suppose I could upload them to a different host site, but why the hell should I have to?)

I wonder how many others (_apart from Alan and me_) will do the same, rather than watch as their images repeatedly annoy a large number of members?

Dave


----------



## Penquin

Dave (Zebedee),

sadly I know exactly what you are saying.......

most of my images are NOT in an album that is accessible for the display that Nuke is now using - those images have to be put into a special Gallery for that function but they are still located on the MHF system and still available if I wish to link to them and post them into a specific post on a thread......

but your response is perhaps another reason why the display of such images needs to be thought through rather more - I am never in favour of censorship or sorting out but in the case of images that are going openly onto public display I feel that has to be done....

so far I have not seen any "risqué" images on the display - but that is partially a matter of time and partially dependent on what one considers "risqué".......

I would NOT approve for instance of the picture posted on this thread of the bloke on the bike - and not because he is wearing socks but for the general tenure of the image for public display.......

similarly I would disapprove of "titillating" pictures of any person being displayed - so it is not a homophobic based objection from me.....

The photos of e.g the brass gas connections have and had a specific illustrative function - like the one of the A frame that you have in your selection, but I would question whether displaying such images attracts people to motorhoming or to MHF - which must surely be the main role of such pictures ?

I have been VERY careful to only add pictures to the specific gallery for the display, that I consider would meet my criteria for such a public display for motorhomers - ares and sites that we have visited with enough detail that others could USE them for their own use to help locate a place we have visited. I have *NOT *uploaded 15,000 + digital pictures that I have on my hard-drives - they would *NOT *be suitable (and not due to "risqueness" before anyone thinks that is why I won't add them :lol: )

Care must be taken either by the person uploading or the person seeking to display them - if one is lacking the other must provide the safety net IMO.

As I have said I am *NOT *against the pictures _per se _- my concern about slowing down the site has been allayed by Nuke and I totally accept his word on that - it certainly does not appear to have slowed it down for me......

Dave


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> I used to ferry Mike Batt around and his gorgeous wife years ago. Does that count Barry.?
> 
> Ray.


I once drank Pimm's on a yacht with Catherine Zeta Jones in a bikini (her not me). Mid 90's before she married MD. Does that count? The photos are in my album but apparently they are of no interest to anyone. (I bet some of them would be!)


----------



## HarleyDave

If I upload photos to my "Personal Gallery" because it's a convenient place for me to store them, it can hardly be my fault if they are subsequently made publicly available - can it?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith

HarleyDave said:


> If I upload photos to my "Personal Gallery" because it's a convenient place for me to store them, it can hardly be my fault if they are subsequently made publicly available - can it?


Like your photo of an apple tree I saw earlier!!!!!!!

Apples not picked and all lying on the ground....very sad.


----------



## HarleyDave

That's why I took the photo

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Penquin

HarleyDave said:


> If I upload photos to my "Personal Gallery" because it's a convenient place for me to store them, it can hardly be my fault if they are subsequently made publicly available - can it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Well actually yes it is........ :lol:

There are TWO sets of pictures in TWO different locations stored on MHF;

MHF photo collections;

1.	*Used for public display *on the forum index page;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-album.html

2.	*Personal albums, that are NOT picked up for the display*, this is mine;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=115512&g2_page=2

So if you add all of your pictures to the top one they WILL be used for public display, but if you add them to the second one (which was the only one until Nuke started this display shenanigan......) then they cannot be picked up by the display and therefore remain hidden from public view.......

I asked Nuke whether there was an easy way of copying pics from the second to the first and was assured there is NOT;



Penquin said:


> OK is there any quick and easy way that pictures already uploaded to an existing MHF album can be added en masse ?
> I struggle to find the gallery that contains them as when I check for albums it tells me I haven't got one.......


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1401092.html#1401092

to which he responded in the following post;



Nukeadmin said:


> no unfortunately I have started moving some over but it requires downloading the largest size image to your local pc and then uploading to the new album manually


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1401101.html#1401101

So there is a choice of two different locations, if you upload into one they will be displayed, to the other they will not be, so it is up to you what you do with your pictures and where on MHF you store them....

BUT we still have not received any answer to barryd's question'



barryd said:


> What happens if people upload filth? Could end up on the front page!
> 
> Is it vetted?


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1400869.html#1400869

So there is still a lot that needs explaining but the choice of whether your pics are displayed is entirely up to you....

My comment in a recent post is pertinent;



Penquin said:


> Care must be taken either by the person uploading or the person seeking to display them - *if one is lacking the other must provide the safety net* IMO.


It is obvious to me that Nuke is not providing any safety net and is simply allowing anything and everything to be displayed, he should never have transferred all of the irrelevant Hamble rally type pics but been selective - the same goes with Zeb''s pics, he (Nuke) should have been selective so the fault lies with his uploading to the new album..... :roll:

But he seems to have given up discussing on here..... 

Dave


----------



## tonyt

As the saying goes - It's pointless farting against thunder.


----------



## erneboy

All my photos are in My Personal Gallery and yet they are on display. How can that be? 

I haven't uploaded any photographs to a public area. I don't know how to.

I learn now that there seems to be an area where people can post photographs they wish to make public, is that correct? 

Alan.


----------



## Zebedee

erneboy said:


> All my photos are in My Personal Gallery and yet they are on display. How can that be?
> 
> I haven't uploaded any photographs to a public area. I don't know how to.
> 
> I learn now that there seems to be an area where people can post photographs they wish to make public, is that correct?
> 
> Alan.


News to me too Alan. I don't think there are separate public and private areas . . . and if there are I've not found them!

All my photos were in my personal gallery, but they were still displayed to the annoyance of most of the members on this thread.

I'm not bovvered, but I'm just taking the easy way out. No more controversy about my piccies now! :wink:

Dave


----------



## aldra

I don't have any photos on my MHF page

Only the Brownhills motorhome repairs adverts

So I suppose you takes your pick, in one mode photos, in another adverts

it's a shame Zeb that you removed your pictures, visual aid is often better than explanations

now hasn't there been an art exhibition recently of blank canvases ??

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee

aldra said:


> it's a shame Zeb that you removed your pictures, visual aid is often better than explanations


I agree 100% Sandra, but I just can't be doing with the pathetic squabbling, so I've thrown my dolly out of the pram! :lol:

My photos featured heavily in the complaints (_nothing personal I'm sure_) so they have gone.

The photos don't bother me as I said before. It's just a flick of the mouse wheel to scroll down past them, and the top of the threads section is clearly indicated by the big yellow bar.

Dave 

P.S. I still can't see the point or purpose in having them there at all . . . but that's another matter. :roll:


----------



## Penquin

erneboy said:


> All my photos are in My Personal Gallery and yet they are on display. How can that be?
> 
> I haven't uploaded any photographs to a public area. I don't know how to.
> 
> I learn now that there seems to be an area where people can post photographs they wish to make public, is that correct?
> 
> Alan.


Check out this page;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-album_personal_index.html

it lists the Personal galleries that are linked to the display - I believe that Nuke admitted earlier in the thread to having copied some pics across - so the appearance of inappropriate pictures is down to him...... :lol:

there seems to be PERSONAL GALLERIES (that are the ones displayed)

and PERSONAL ALBUMS which are not - there is no easy way to display the total number of PERSONAL ALBUMS that exist but if you go to my one;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=115512&g2_page=2

and then go to the bottom of the page and click on the piece which says;

display mode: Penquin | guest

it shows the following ALBUMS - sorry about the large number.....


Advanced Search

« Jump to Album » Members Motorhomes -- Dave - themannclan -- Ferdinand -- Horsey -- KingKen - Ken &... -- Mack -- Pa5lk -... -- Roi -- Burneyinn -- Poland 2007 -- PercyVearance -- -- Scotland -- Asgard -- BrianW -- -- Brian's Wanderer -- Untitled -- Transitbills... -- B Mobile -- Geo -- Scooter -- Untitled -- Ciderdaze -- Clipper On Tour -- Eddied -- Calliope -- Storeman -- stevercar -- -- Untitled -- Gulliver's travels -- Ralph52 -- -- France 2003 -- -- Spain 2003 -- -- Motorhoming Twins -- -- France 2004 -- -- France & Belgium ... -- -- Barcelona 2002,... -- -- Various UK sites ... -- -- France 2006 -- -- Untitled -- -- Germany 2007 -- The Hunts -... -- Untitled -- SUNNYPARK -- 68 Danbury Barn Find -- Amok -- DF5XG -- -- Sweden 2005,... -- JohnSandyWhite -- JAXASS -- Grandma -- edgynail -- Andy_n_Deb in... -- -- NO PHOTOS' -- -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Bauldy -- -- France Trip -- -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- Smurfers -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Greyone -- JohnH -- -- France-2006 -- -- France-2007 -- Ifors -- RedOne -- Our old RV -... -- roy31 -- Badger -- our lives -- Jock and Rita's... -- noniron -- -- Nonirons old iron -- Jiffyman -- korvimees -- 2 Winnies -- ytanks photo -- -- ytanks photo -- gavanan -- Epavelin -- Crythan -- Mauramac's Wacky ... -- Alpe d'Huez &... -- Peejays Piccies -- -- pj euro aires -- -- pj maps and signs -- -- pj various -- -- Greece 2001 -- -- Greece 2002 -- -- Autumn tour 05 -- -- Brr! - Winter 2006 -- -- Germany Xmas... -- -- Greece 2010 -- This sun is... -- Chris & Nicola -- MikeandJu -- Untitled -- Haztect -- Alan and Lesley's... -- Matt and Mitch... -- Smifee -- -- Italy 2005 -- MARKY -- Untitled -- Dcmo -- Asprn -- Rain Dancer -- Scottishmist -... -- -- Enkirch -- -- Chaz Black & White -- -- Morocco 2007 -- -- Spain 2006 -- Barry and Sue -- The Beagle Bus -- An Autumn Cruise ... -- -- Untitled -- Top to Toe -- Red Osprey's... -- Bonza -- -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Pamperedcampers... -- The Oggies -- -- Mobilvetta Trips -- -- -- Skipsea Sands... -- -- -- Sandringham March 05 -- -- -- Graffam Water... -- -- -- Barnard Castle... -- -- Bits and Bobs -- DJP -- Gazelle Trips -- -- Barnard Castle... -- -- Bishop Monkton CL -- -- Cadwell Park Sept 06 -- Lost -- Raine -- Mum & Dads Van -- -- Ripley Caravan... -- Untitled -- Dethleffs Daddy -- Sidrhino -- Mangothemadmonk -- Tonyt's pics -- -- France 2006 -- -- South Africa 2006 -- -- -- Untitled -- MandyandDave -- -- Untitled -- -- MnD's High Places... -- Becks -- Untitled -- Phoenix - Pix -- Rapido -- -- Rapidotouring -- PamNPete -- -- Holland Spring 2005 -- -- Whinlatter... -- -- A Corner of a... -- Trond -- Monsi Lisa &... -- 2Dreamers -- Tikki -- Wagler2bb -- pepandspice -- Snelly -- -- 92 Euramobil 695 -- -- Derbyshire Jan 06 -- -- 94 Dethleffs I642 -- -- 97 Georgie Boy... -- Gkay -- Waleem's Dethleffs -- antnjac -- -- 2007 Trips -- Jock and Rita's... -- Minerva -- Hymer544 -- -- Untitled -- Chiggy`s Pics -- Wurz on Tour -- Drummers no Mh album -- Pistols-Photos -- -- Untitled -- Don Madge -... -- -- Turkey - Ancient ... -- -- Turkey Eclipse 2006 -- -- Galipoli-2006 -- -- Prague May 2006 -- -- Warsaw May 2006 -- -- Corsica -- -- Untitled -- Martkaz -- Phylymann's Pics -- DavidOD Pictures -- timndelia -- -- Norway 2002 -- Fatals Pics -- Keith Gould -... -- Untitled -- Tokkalosh -- -- Pembrokeshire -- -- Pembrey CC Site... -- -- Volksfest Wales 2006 -- -- Porthcawl -- -- Crystal Palace -- -- Rainbow -... -- -- Pembrey Mountain -- -- Burry Port. South... -- -- Avatars -- -- Boxing Day swim -- -- Untitled -- -- The latest -- -- Harvey -- -- Aerial fitting -- -- Abingdon 2007 -- -- Connaught Water -- -- Lechdale -- -- Lee Valley Site -- -- Barry - Wales -- -- Oxwich Bay - Gower -- -- Tenby Boxing Day ... -- -- Misty -- -- Graduation -- Spooky's Album -- Arrow 2 - Kevin & Jo -- JP's Pics -- -- Garda -- -- France Passion -- -- UK Sites -- Rapide561 & Oscar -- Warty's Photos -- Pauwilson -- HuwandBarb -- -- Untitled -- Texas -- -- Travels in France -- -- Texas 3 -- -- Texas 2 -- -- Texas -- Brisey -- More Fuel - Anita302 -- kennyo -- Rob photos -- Roly -- Untitled -- Webbpet -- Janni -- -- France 2005 -- -- -- Aires -- -- -- France Passion -- -- -- Sights en Route -- -- -- France 2007 -- -- -- Untitled -- -- -- -- Untitled -- -- -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- -- -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- mrbluesky -- Festers 1st Outing -- Untitled -- Tonka album -- Hobbyda -- Gerald and... -- Hydecolt -- Edgie -- -- American RV's -- Untitled -- Bagshanty -- Chuggalugs -- Tigger -- NEWTON -- -- A Sunrise to... -- Lecky7 -- -- Aires-France,... -- -- Untitled -- cobaltkoala -- RobCruizin -- Winnebago rebuild -- Captainking -- Donzo -- wackywyco -- Troopernorm -- -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Golden Lion Pub -- Zulurita -- -- Aire's by Zulurita -- -- Jabulile's Photos -- -- Summer 2006 -- -- Autumn 2006 -- -- France Summer 2007 -- danielf pictures -- BIg_G -- ****'s Bongo Tours -- Vw T25 -- UK Coastline all ... -- New Year Bash at ... -- Lyris & Huw ... -- pam2002 -- Sharbul -- Further -- OverDrive -- Muggers Meanderings -- Ceegeepee -- AlanvalHopemobile -- Life is Good -- jamiealana -- Arkle's Adventures -- -- 02-06 dec 2005... -- cabby -- Veralin -- Herman'sHaunts -- Untitled -- Chan -- -- SandyBalls -- -- CotswoldView -- -- Cornwall05 -- -- Minehead -- -- Woburn Safari Park -- -- Inside -- -- Wendover Woods -- -- Cornwall Oct 05 -- -- Cornwall Feb 06 -- -- New Beginnings -- Hagu -- Whistlinggypsy -- -- Morayra, Spain -- Dodger148's piccys -- Burstner 748 -- -- Untitled -- Bikerbabewing -- Jack Campbell -- Scotjimland -... -- -- France Germany... -- -- -- Untitled -- -- Cap Blanc-Nez Calais -- -- USA Military... -- -- Chaz - 5th... -- -- Morocco -- -- -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- Speedfreak -- Ireland 2006 -- Pard -- Kijana's pix -- Sprokit -- GypsyRose -- Eddied's Album -- Hemlock -- -- Easter 2005 - The... -- -- Summer 2005 -... -- -- Summer 2004 -... -- Korky -- Juggler258 -- Untitled -- -- Malcs -- Untitled -- Andrew -- happy days -- Untitled -- Dealgan -- HampshiremansHoliday -- Banjobob59 -- skiing easter 2006 -- tramps stuff -- Jock & Rita's... -- AC_Martins -- -- Untitled -- -- -- Untitled -- Luigi -- Chris and Jane... -- Plant's Travels -- -- Our-Trips-so-far -- Toby the Talbot -- Pilote1995 - Dave... -- harley695 -- buster -- First Winter... -- Rogerdodge -... -- Navman -- -- France and Italy ... -- -- South West USA 2006 -- Our Autosleeper... -- Nordet -- Richard n Gills... -- -- Snow at York -- -- Untitled -- Boff -- LP Drifter -- Robin&Helen -- Autumn -- Crackle -- Our month away... -- 2Point -- peteandjay -- Red Dragon Bus -- -- Red Dragon Bus... -- -- Mad tour of... -- -- -- Scotland October ... -- Pepe -- Theflyingscot -- Chrisr -- Brendan's Album -- -- Ireland And... -- al-bly2 -- Helen_and_Jess -- RR -- Relay's pics -- -- W Midlands/Lake... -- Smasher -- -- Untitled -- Flyboy -- -- Germany -- Autostratus -- -- Maps and... -- -- Suntor -- -- -- Pictures for... -- garethjjones -- "Snails Wanderings" -- Biggermac -- -- Untitled -- Eurowardy Tour -- RV - Anita302 -- John & Elaine -- Merpb -- -- Untitled -- DABurleigh -- Bluewings Travels -- Smose - The... -- Artona's Fun -- -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- Scout smash -- Magill's Photos -- Royandhelen -- AndymaccCI -- Anita302 - First MH -- NorwegianBlue -- Pussers Nest -- 1DawnandIansTouro... -- Olley and Hovis -- -- France and Italy ... -- -- France 2006 -- -- Interior of the... -- bazzas pics -- Colinskie -- Marg and Jeff's M.H. -- annetony -- DandM's Album -- -- Belgium and... -- -- South of France... -- -- Summer 2007 tour -- Claypigeon -- Bognormike -- -- re-upholstery -- Chapter -- Malc -- -- Untitled -- Jackkelly32 -- Pandalf -- Ambegayo -- Bedfordcf -- Moondog -- -- Untitled -- Sagedog -- the venga bus at ... -- Julie -- -- Arto -- -- Julie & Steve -- Starline -- Hannah29 -- Marcoshouse1 -- weasleg -- Gerald and... -- -- Testing - 19Feb2007 -- R3gdl -- C7 KEN -- The Hovel, Pete's... -- Birchr -- -- First trip to Europe -- -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- Gonzo -- Untitled -- Motorhomersimpson -- -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Wedick -- Untitled -- Bacherach on the ... -- the venga bus -- Untitled -- THE POET -- Elbino -- A Gromett Adventure -- KseBruce -- IanH -- Cephas -- Lagold -- Europe 2006 -- -- Untitled -- des 1 -- Cowly's album -- Untitled -- Scottie's Pics -- DubPaul -- fingzuk -- Trevorf -- -- France2006 -- -- Accesories -- -- New Zealand 2007 -- -- France 2007 -- Morrmorr -- Campines -- The Adventures of... -- Ducato Water... -- Cabby -- Dudcotions Doings -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- -- -- Untitled -- -- -- -- Untitled -- -- -- -- -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Sunny hunny -- Untitled -- Untitled -- HymerClassic -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Mrruss -- -- France Champagne ... -- -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- -- Untitled -- -- -- Untitled -- -- -- -- Untitled -- -- -- -- -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- X250 scuttle photos -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- stecaz -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Rapidorob -- Untitled -- Into India -- Untitled -- Bobs Burstner... -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Laikadriver -- Untitled -- artona -- nukeadmin -- -- Isabellas Photos -- -- UKTravels -- -- France -- -- Spain Photos -- -- Italy -- -- Sicily -- -- Plymouth To... -- -- Germany -- -- Dartmoor -- StAubyns -- spykal -- -- Z Files Misc -- -- -- Untitled -- Greece 2008 -- SandJ -- -- Norfolk 2008 -- -- France 2008 -- -- France 2007 -- -- Various -- -- -- How to change... -- -- Southport Rally... -- -- lock -- -- Avatar -- LadyJ -- mandyandandy -- sysinfo -- Texas -- sallytrafic -- -- Logos and icons -- -- Picture -- -- Denmark 2007 -- -- Salisbury -- -- Army Flying Museum -- -- blogs -- -- Van -- -- Maps -- -- Eidfjord -- -- Untitled -- -- Batteries/Solar -- -- deck -- grumpyman -- cavaqueen -- scottsinlondon -- Gallery... -- patnles -- bill -- majo -- Motorhomersimpson -- andygrisswell -- Photo's of Tour... -- Dave271069 -- Laikadriver -- carol -- -- Around Ireland... -- -- -- Untitled -- -- -- Untitled -- -- France May 2005 -... -- -- -- Dunkerque -- -- -- France Passion - ... -- -- -- Gravelines -... -- -- -- Lac de Liez Camp ... -- -- -- Langres Aire -- -- -- Langres - park in... -- -- -- Laon - During... -- -- -- Laon Municipal... -- -- France & Germany ... -- -- France Holiday 2005 -- -- France September ... -- -- -- Gravelines -- -- -- Etapes... -- -- -- Le Touguet Aire -- -- -- Le Touquet -- -- -- Berck Plage -- -- -- Le Crotoy Aire -- -- -- Le Crotoy -- -- -- Le Hourdel, Cayeux -- -- -- Ault -- -- -- Le Treport Aire (76) -- -- -- Dieppe Aire (76) -- -- -- Dieppe -- -- -- St Valery Aire -- -- -- St Valery -- -- -- Fecamp Aire -- -- -- France Passion - ... -- -- -- Honfleur Aire -- -- -- Honfleur -- -- -- Benouville Aire, ... -- -- -- Deauville -- -- -- Deauville Parking... -- -- -- Pegasus Bridge -- -- -- Arromanches -- -- -- Arromanches... -- -- -- Bayeaux -- -- -- Port de Bessin - ... -- -- -- Pointe du Hoc -- -- -- Utah Beach and... -- -- -- D'Hatainville... -- -- -- La Pointe du Grouin -- -- France October 2006 -- -- -- Aire at Cancale (35) -- -- -- Cancale -- -- -- St Malo -- -- -- Taden Aire (22) -- -- -- Dinan -- -- -- Taden Bourg -- -- -- Dinard through... -- -- -- Pointe du decolle... -- -- -- Place de Rougeret... -- -- -- St Cast le Guildo... -- -- -- Plevenon Aire -- -- -- Chateau de la... -- -- -- Cap Frehal and... -- -- -- Cap Frehal Aire -... -- -- -- Erquy and Cap... -- -- -- Dahouet Aire -- -- -- Pointe de Pordric -- -- -- Treguier Aire (22) -- -- -- Treguier to... -- -- -- Pointe de Bihit -- -- -- Aire at... -- -- -- Carantac Aire and... -- -- -- St Pol de Leon Aire -- -- -- Roscoff Aire -... -- -- -- Santec Aire -- -- -- Plouguerneau... -- -- -- -- Untitled -- -- -- Plougastal Daolas... -- -- -- Landevennec -... -- -- -- Site du L'och -... -- -- -- Aire de Camaret -- -- -- Alignements... -- -- -- Musee Memorial - ... -- -- -- Pointe de PenHir ... -- -- -- Camaret sur Mer... -- -- -- Menez Hom Viewpoint -- -- -- Locronan Aire -- -- -- Locronan - a... -- -- -- Keristenven lunch... -- -- -- Allee Couverte de... -- -- -- Pointe du Raz -- -- -- La Pointe du Van ... -- -- -- Pointe du Milliers -- -- -- Dournenez - lunch... -- -- -- Loctudy aire... -- -- -- Pont L'Abby -- -- -- Pont Aven Aire -- -- -- A walk aroun Pont... -- -- -- Erdeven Aire (56) -- -- -- Erdeven (56) -- -- -- Cote Sauvage -... -- -- -- Banastrere Aire... -- -- -- Banastere (56) -- -- -- Cairn du Petit... -- -- -- Penestin - Plage ... -- -- -- La Turballe Aire ... -- -- -- La Cloisic Aire (44) -- -- -- La Cloisic (44) -- -- -- Batz sur Mer (44) -- -- -- Donges (44) -- -- -- Donges Aire (44) ... -- -- -- Nantes -- -- -- Nantes... -- -- -- Clisson -- -- -- Aire - La... -- -- -- Cholet -- -- -- Le Clement des... -- -- -- Saumer and Chateau -- -- -- Saumer Parking - ... -- -- -- Musee du... -- -- -- Turquant Aire and... -- -- -- Tours Cathedral -- -- -- Amboise official ... -- -- -- Amboise Chateau -- -- -- Tours -- -- -- Chenonceaux... -- -- -- Ange Aire with... -- -- -- Valencay Chateau ... -- -- -- Langon Aire (45) -- -- -- Romorantin -- -- -- Lunch stop Brinon... -- -- -- Gien -- -- -- Aire - Saint... -- -- -- Meung sur Loire -- -- -- Untitled -- -- France May 2007 -- -- -- Calais again - start -- -- -- Arques Aire... -- -- -- Reims Aire -- -- -- Reims -- -- -- Troyes Aire -... -- -- -- Troyes - a walk... -- -- -- Aire - Nogent sur... -- -- -- Nogent sur... -- -- -- Montargis -... -- -- -- Pithiviers -- -- -- St Denis Les... -- -- -- St Denis Les... -- -- -- Chateaudun plus... -- -- -- Soligny La Trappe... -- -- -- Argentan (61) -... -- -- -- New Aire Found at... -- -- -- Compigny Aire -... -- -- -- Pont Audemer (14)... -- -- -- Cleres Aire (76)-... -- -- -- Cleres (76) -- -- -- Le Crotoy Aire - ... -- -- -- Back at Calais - ... -- -- Dusseldorf 2007 -- -- -- Chausson -- -- -- Euramobil -- -- -- Fendt 580 TL 2008 -- -- -- Fendt K400 -- -- -- Hobby 650 FML 2008 -- -- -- Knaus C Liner 2006/7 -- -- -- Rapido 703F 2008 -- -- -- Rapido 7090+ 2008 -- -- Winter Holiday 2008 -- -- Winter Holiday 2009 -- buttons -- Bessie560 -- whistlinggypsy -- sheringham -- Oldskool -- -- Out and about... -- ChrisC -- frankk111 -- MandyandDave -- danielf -- cashandben -- TinaGlenn -- camoyboy -- jakjon -- ducati4x4 -- jjs -- vardy -- Auto-SleeperAAA -- teemyob -- peejay -- angie -- Burnsie -- south-fork -- zulurita -- -- France 2008 -- -- France 2009 -- -- Snow 2010 -- -- Europe 2010 -- -- Our Travels in 2012 -- mickyc -- gdleeds -- Fairportgoer -- -- Maiden Voyage -- -- Lake District... -- -- Scottish Travels ... -- -- Travel Blog. -- -- Travels in France -- -- Aires -- -- Motorhome Problems -- -- Germany 2009 -- -- England 2010 -- -- Scotland 2010 -- -- England 2011 -- chiily -- -- Howard the Morello -- christopherobin -- chasper -- PIEDODGER -- Hagu -- jedi -- JON3M -- richyx -- jev -- philelektra -- backaxle -- Glen432 -- houseguard -- thegeneral -- bognormike's new ... -- Global Rally 2008... -- Dougle -- thedoc -- rolyk -- Moonlight -- ShrewsburyKarl -- donna -- NEDDLY -- johng1974 -- spence -- bjderbys -- cougar -- Jim123 -- larrywatters -- MalphasWats -- Rapide561 -- fairways -- -- Fairways -- huntergatherer -- tude -- Rislar -- -- Swift 630L -- JQL -- Chausson -- timndelia -- Alfa_Scud -- Senator -- -- Autotrail Apache 700 -- -- Autosleeper Pollensa -- -- Autocruise Stardream -- -- Bessacarr E745... -- mangothemadmonk -- josieb -- HarleyDave -- 2utopia -- trumper -- b16duv -- hautemetairie -- kennyo -- -- 2007 Scandinavia -- -- Some sites we... -- -- A Few More sites ... -- -- 2008 -- theboadacea -- bluewing -- dangerous -- Bordering -- redjumpa -- -- Thetford C3 -- landscape -- peterkelly -- North Scotland -- hettiehymer -- ianhibs -- -- Our Travels in... -- -- Miscellaneous -- cliffo -- leggings -- reflogoff11 -- tommytli -- AJPITFC -- Kev_Behr -- Derek -- dannyktm -- nedsez -- anita302 -- philbre -- moch -- greenasthegrass -- chris1955 -- Reg -- monsi -- beemerman -- forterotwins -- budy -- QwizMissCarol -- ramos -- IrishHomer -- hymerowner -- Medallionman -- aikidomo -- RainDancer -- RolyMoly -- **** -- Vennwood -- brillopad -- denbo -- carolgavin -- centrefire -- Bamboozled -- UncleNorm -- Humber-Traveller -- modstest -- LPDrifter -- coulstock -- ron237 -- oxford-wanderer -- Pusser -- JollyJack -- parttimer -- Nora+Neil -- Hannibal99 -- granneb -- CatherineandSteve -- Gereshom -- richard863 -- suedi_55 -- SPACEFLOWER -- hogan -- -- Our Europe trip -- tonialca -- TonyH -- Ruby -- -- Motorhome -- telboy1 -- wingnut2455 -- Blackdog123 -- -- Cornwall & SE -- truckman -- -- RAPIDO -- freestyla -- dibdobs -- Springerjoe -- rayc -- welshtust -- ian57 -- boggy -- Newto -- gromett -- howellsroad -- ukgreynomads -- bauldy -- boringfrog -- pwilmo -- Chris_s -- campseeker -- greenbearz -- kennelly -- Hymer_Waiting -- andypenn -- CurlyBoy -- locovan -- Patrick_Phillips -- colonel -- Autumn -- peter -- lonewolf62 -- Crindle -- dickydutch -- Raine -- JacSprat -- Tocky -- tikki -- -- -- -- Corsica -- DTPCHEMICALS -- brisey -- rayrecrok -- spider1 -- Brianthesnail -- presto -- callie -- Tigers -- -- Belgium & Holland... -- -- France 2008 -- -- Somerset DA -- justlooking -- Dunworkin -- thePassants -- chrisledwards -- ambegayo -- Drummer -- BotanyBoy -- eddied -- roger-the-lodger -- barryd -- LazyRover -- -- Photo Competition... -- hmh -- sandyketton -- mikeandsally -- Johne -- pistol -- Spacerunner -- SaddleTramp -- Lottie -- hymermick1 -- neilmac -- TR5 -- G2EWS -- Chrisroberts37 -- -- Van Conversion -- EJB -- dodger148 -- sprokit -- ozwhit -- DAVID32 -- -- Holidays 2009 -- cronkle -- Welshcampsite -- spartacus -- neilbes -- carlmt -- rugbyken -- TheQuadSquad -- ChrisandJohn -- peej -- Pammy -- JockandRita -- LAZZA -- Happyrunner -- clipper -- dcmo -- travelwise58 -- GerryD -- zoro -- pipsqueak55 -- bartsville -- tug66 -- oldarapaho -- monkeyboypaul -- roxby -- franstanley -- chrisgreen -- scottie -- an99uk -- camper69 -- Fatalhud -- jacquimac -- homeandaway -- dillon -- -- sophie -- AlanVal -- exmusso -- -- Motorhome garage -- steco1958 -- -- Le Mont Saint Michel -- mclarensportshomes -- -- 2006 Mercedes... -- -- 2008 Sprinter... -- cleo -- Chigman -- Starblazer09 -- -- Scotish Tour 2009 -- Chloelewis1 -- nickit -- bargypsys -- aldhp21 -- aldershot1 -- sunshinebus -- twinky -- A37 -- worzel -- DeeGee7 -- trigrem -- Nickmimi -- -- Ireland 09 -- Glengyle -- blongs -- badger750 -- tyreman1 -- millbridge -- BJNorris -- dilly -- bobstar -- -- bobannstours -- p1nkie -- gripper -- cadd246 -- Hezbez -- Ian-rapido -- -- Ian-Rapido,... -- -- Isle of Wight -... -- brendan -- antnjac -- RedSonja -- Oil-on-the-Road -- MarathonRona -- lalala -- iansmithofotley -- jasonb -- eurajohn -- tinkering -- Groper -- Our home on the... -- elly -- alexthecheese -- moblee -- olley -- mcpezza -- Robin_Rapido -- relay -- korky -- MicknPat's... -- RichardnGill -- hiker -- Photag -- midlifecrisismil -- gwenmc -- carolynis21 -- Thunderbird1 -- vava1 -- BIGLAD -- -- -- DocHoliday -- shingi -- MEES -- Jede -- gb93616 -- Metermaid -- linbob -- erneboy -- Dooney -- BLF -- jackeen -- Ails40 -- nipperdin -- dewaltman -- mill_james -- oilslick -- Bubblehead -- Penquin -- jeanie201 -- lyndahead -- lindyloot -- Dinks123 -- AeroHOT -- KITTYKAMPER -- JeanLuc -- Burneyinn -- owl129 -- Bonaccord -- DJBullman -- storeman -- cobaltkoala -- drascombe -- ushpipe -- drfcchris -- julestony -- siansdad -- bantamman -- chrispeg -- bktayken -- rockindave -- ALTITUDE -- JimM -- -- Lincoln 2010 -- Parky8 -- raynipper -- buckshot -- davidod -- -- Kerry - Oct 2010 -- Grizzly -- colail -- Waleem -- motognome -- jud -- testreg -- silkcut1105 -- MrGaz -- Traveller_HA5_3DOM -- The-Cookies -- afot -- masie123 -- KontikiChris -- snapy -- dandywarhol -- skyblue1987 -- ralph-dot -- MiketheWelshman -- 2634 -- Morphology -- pieterv -- ukturbo -- Sgt411 -- Crewey -- Smiler9 -- stearman65 -- shaung -- aldra -- frankcoffi -- dragonflyer -- C7KEN -- Pard -- DavyCrocket -- Petelmrg -- carpenter_pete -- MrRob -- dyson -- Locksmith -- crizatuk -- Zebedee -- rosalan -- wunnell -- -- \scenery and stuff -- -- 2011_Travels -- J99Dub -- -- Us -- sanandreas -- rogerblack -- acctutor -- philx -- annetony -- wilko009 -- nigel67 -- telbet -- dawnraider -- GeriatricGem -- elva200 -- ferg1765 -- leltel -- -- Wimborne 2011 -- Mandale -- bid -- smorfit -- easom515 -- Curtisden -- Wilmannie -- KeithChesterfield -- mowbotman -- Johnboyflash -- tuscancouple -- walkon61 -- Pilchards -- StewartJ -- -- Scotland -- -- -- Northumberland -- -- Northumberland -- moonriver -- NormanB -- kaori -- divil -- worky -- Jools66 -- wackywyco -- BigAl200 -- Nordet -- lecky7 -- allan01273 -- tighnabruaich -- gasmansgoffa -- bluie -- scouter -- satco -- gricey -- Hartleyhair -- janbill -- baillie -- Exem -- DavidMarsh -- pgjohnso -- clianthus -- Jab2Rob -- ChristineH -- airconmart -- Donsider -- smurfinguk -- stonflo -- thesnail -- lgbzone -- marrod23 -- tonka -- Sonyboyjack -- Jennymack -- wworby -- sparkmik -- Ravenessex -- Nodge -- Minerva -- alandsue -- Domby -- sussexroamer -- mypilote -- rod_vw -- costawarrior -- -- -- woodsidevic -- listerdiesel -- Geriatricbackpacker -- gillnpaul -- Gazzer -- Perch -- fingzuk -- damar1 -- -- d -- j50jwr -- nigee -- -- Kathy -- Livingstone -- TheFlups -- petersue -- simplyjimbo -- bullmastifman -- taffman -- peedee -- -- PeeDee's Pics -- -- -- Campsite Views -- -- -- Scottish Views -- -- -- Norwegian Views -- -- -- -- Untitled -- -- -- peedee's Tips -- -- -- Winter Away Days -- -- -- Odds and Ends -- -- -- RS Endeavour -- Rosamund -- -- burstner -- Snunkie -- autostratus -- Rodav -- mike59 -- Sideways86 -- trailboss -- dodgyman -- Greystoke -- Tintent115 -- stavros58 Motorhome Rallies... -- SouthPort 2008 -- Tertia Trust,... -- Lincoln 2008 -- -- Lincoln Christmas... -- Butlins 2008 -- Flamborough Rally -- Amboise 2008 -- Beer Festival... -- Stratford 2008 -- Loch Lomond -- Newbury 2008 -- Wisley May08 -- Peterbrough April... -- Beverly April 2008 -- Camber Sands... -- Red Lion Meet 2008 -- Newark 2008 -- Shepton January... -- Southsea New Year... -- New Year 2007... -- Swift Rally 1 -- Southport Rally -- -- Untitled -- Brean Sands -- Shepton September... -- -- Untitled -- Stokes Bay 2007 -- Global Rally 2007... -- Malvern 2007 -- Lincoln 2007 -- Manby Land Rover ... -- Snelly's Birthday... -- Untitled -- Top End Farm Full... -- Butlins Minehead ... -- Stratford Show 2007 -- MHF Fishing... -- -- Untitled -- Lincolnshire... -- Newbury 2007 -- Peterborough... -- France Rally 2007 -- The Scots Meet -- The Real Ale Train -- Spring Fair... -- Shire Horse Meet -- -- Untitled -- Valentine Meet -- -- Untitled -- After Christmas... -- -- Untitled -- Shepton Mallett... -- New Year at... -- Eurofair Canterbury -- Zaskar's Birthday... -- Binton Rally 2006 -- York Motorhome... -- -- york Motorhome... -- York Motorhome... -- Bubble Car Meet -- Photo Weekend at ... -- B&B meet -- First Aid Meet - ... -- York Rally -- -- Untitled -- Brean Sands Rally... -- -- Untitled -- Shepton Mallet... -- France Sept 2006 -- Carogg Meet Oct 2006 -- Gosport Meet -- Birthday Meet -- Adults weekend at... -- Malvern Show 2006 -- Bristol Balloons ... -- -- Untitled -- Kingfisher Park -... -- Driffield 2006 -- Full timing Meet ... -- Lincoln Show... -- Keilder Water... -- Tollerton Meet... -- Huntingdon Get... -- Rivendale_June 06 -- -- Untitled -- Snelly's Bainland... -- Copt Oak June 06 -- -- Untitled -- Stratford Rally... -- -- Rutland May 2006 -- Brandon May 2006 -- Newbury Rally May... -- National... -- Maker Heights 04 -- Affair members in... -- Shepton Meet Jan 06 -- The Wedding Meet ... -- Beverley Autumn 2005 -- Top End Farm Get ... -- Midlands Meet May 05 -- Midlands Rally... -- Moffat 2005 -- New Year Rally 05 -- Peterborough Meet... -- -- Untitled -- Sandyway Meet... -- Shepton Meet 05 -- Smeatons Lakes -- Beverley Meet 04 -- York Rally 2005 -- -- Untitled -- Lincoln Show 2009 -- Lincoln Motorhome... -- Tollerton Rally 2008 -- Shepton Mallet... -- -- shepton 08 -- Warren Farm ... -- Pickering Show 2008 -- MHF 5th Birthday ... -- hamble2010 -- Carsington Rally ... -- MHF First... -- New Year Meet... -- Southsea New Year... -- Hogmanay at... -- Shepton January 2009 -- Westpoint 2009 -- Hamble School -- Spring Fair... -- Mablethorpe Meet ... -- Peterborough 2009 -- Cornish Farm 2009 -- Shrubbery 2009 -- Newbury Show 2009 -- Southsea May 2009 -- Hamble 2009 -- Flamborough 2009 -- Amboise 2009 -- -- amboise 2009 -- Southport 2009 -- Global Rally 2009 -- -- bartsvilles pics -- Shepton Sept 2009 -- Warren Farm 2009 -- Helston 2009 -- -- Helston Cornwall ... -- Comberton Golf Club -- Newlands... -- Colliford Lake -- Colliford Lake -- -- Cornish new year ... -- Southsea 2009/10 -- Naked Ladies... -- chepstow_rally -- Newark 2010 -- Cornwall Easter 2010 -- Shepton Apr 2010 -- peterborough_2010 -- Weeley Rally,... -- newbury_001 -- Woodbridge -- Germany 2010 -- Shrubbery2010 -- global2010 -- New Year 2011 -- Lincoln 2010_001 -- Chepstow 2011 -- Chepstow 2011 -- Welsbourne 2010 -- Global Rally 2010 -- Woodstock 2011 -- Hamble School 2010 -- Pooh Cottage 2010 -- Brean Sands 2010 -- Newbury MH Rally ... -- 3 Magpies -- Newark 2011 -- Shepton rally... -- Romsey April 2011 -- Denia Spain 2011 -- Peterborough 2011 -- Wheal Rose Rally ... -- Newbury 2011 -- Hamble 2011 -- Hamble 2011_001 -- Tattersall Lakes ... -- Shrewsbury summer... -- Knutsford 2011 -- SHABBINGDON STEAM... -- Great Bucks Steam... -- Malvern show 2011 -- Scene at Malvern ... -- Cornwall Landare ... -- Cornwall Landare ... -- Petruth Paddocks,... -- Wimborne Rally 2011 -- Brean Sands... -- Southsea rally... -- -- Southsea rally ... -- Hamble 2011 new... -- newark march 2012 -- Romsey 8.04.12 -- NEWBURY SHOW 2012 -- Hamble Rally 2012 -- Webbs meet Reading -- Shrewsbury 2012 -- rosmic Aires/Stellplatz -- Belgium -- -- Wild Camping Spots -- France -- -- Wild Camping Spots -- -- Region 1 - Nord -- -- Region 2 - Centre... -- -- Region 3 - Est -- -- Region 4 - Grand ... -- -- Region 5 - Massif... -- -- Region 6 - Alpes -- -- Region 7 - Poitou... -- -- Region 8 - Sud Ouest -- -- Region 9 -... -- Germany -- -- Wild Camping Spots -- -- Schleswig-Holstein -- -- Mecklenburg-Weste... -- -- Lower Saxony -- -- Saxony-Anhalt -- -- Brandenburg -- -- Saxony -- -- North Rhine... -- -- Hesse -- -- Thuringia -- -- Rhineland-Palatinate -- -- Saarland -- -- Baden Wurttemberg -- -- Bavaria -- Italy -- -- Wild Camping Spots -- Portugal -- -- Wild Camping Spots -- Spain -- -- Wild Camping Spots -- Switzerland -- -- Wild Camping Spots Motorhome Show... -- 2008 NEC... -- 2011 NEC... The MHF Photo... 2008 Photographer... -- Round 1 Landscapes -- 2) April -... -- Round 3 May -... -- Round 4 Motorhome -- Round 5 - a... -- MHF 2008 Photo... -- The 2008 MHF... Strange But True -- Untitled -- Untitled -- Prevost MHF Banner in... -- new type regulator Motorhome Ecards -- Untitled -- Untitled 2007 MHF... Avatars Competitions Motorhome and... -- Swift Kontiki 679... 2009 MHF Photo... -- August The Open... 2009 MHF Photo... Motorhoming With ... 

i.e. there are a massive number of albums which are NOT being accessed for display (thank heavens) - hence why we are seeing the same pictures repeated so often and there are so few to choose from....

There are TWO sets of stored pictures and UNLESS YOU HAVE TRANSEFERRED THEM TO THE NEW GALLERY, NUKE MUST HAVE TRANSFERRED THEM ON YOUR BEHALF (and presumably without your permission...... :evil:

So check out the difference, Nuke MUST have transferred the pictures - so it is all down to him 8O

Dave


----------



## CPW2007

13 pages all over some piddly little photos that can be scrolled past in the blink of an eye!! Come on everyone - there's more to life than this surely?? Life's too short as it is without getting upset over something as insignificant as this. It's a sign that the weather is not ideal - too many people sitting at home twiddling their fingers :roll: :roll: instead of getting out and about as would be the case normally at this time of the year!!

Do the pics bother me - Nah!!

Must be an age thing!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 

Anyone got a tin hat???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Regards

Chris


----------



## HurricaneSmith

I'm starting to like these little photos.......Some of them are brilliant.

As an ex-mountaineer I find this one posted by Janner to be truly inspirational!!!.

I wonder where he parked his van? :lol:


----------



## aldra

I have just realised that if you touch the photos they enlarge with details of the poster

now I like that  

Aldra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> I have just realised that if you touch the photos they enlarge with details of the poster
> 
> now I like that
> 
> Aldra


Yep. I posted some of me at Rallies just for you! Watch out for them!


----------



## 747

aldra said:


> I have just realised that if you touch the photos they enlarge with details of the poster
> 
> now I like that
> 
> Aldra


If you touch the poster, will he enlarge? :lol:

Try it on Barry. :wink:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt

aldra said:


> I have just realised that if you touch the photos they enlarge with details of the poster now I like that  Aldra


........... and then you can scroll, or even slide show, through all those interesting pics. :lol:


----------



## aldra

I do Tony

The joy of having time on your hands

Still waiting to see your wildlife photos come up

now those I really love  

Aldra


----------

